# New Special Effects Artist to HauntForum!



## AnestheticX (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello everyone!

My name is Krista and I'm a professional special effects artist who loves Halloween and all things creepy . I feel as if somehow I won't be alone here...hmmm.

I'm originally from West Virginia. My life there was strange, because well..I was strange! Everyone thought I was crazy for being so passionate about art and halloween. I also wore shoes and drove a regular vehicle. Nevertheless, I continued to follow my dreams and here I am today, making scary things as a living and loving it. The people I meet are amazing, humorous and good hearted souls - and I love the haunt community more than I can put into words. It changed my life!

I'm slowly getting more involved in the community too. I just attended Midwest Haunters as a vendor, it was awesome! I plan on doing more conventions and events as I hear about them, and of course if time and money permits.

Well, that's all I can think of for now!

I'm excited to get to know you haunters here on HauntForum! :jol:

If you would like to check out some of my artwork, I have an etsy and a personal website where you can check out my creepy goodies, and works I've done before! Check it out!

official website: http://www.wix.com/kristamontgomery/artistry

:xbones:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Krista!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!

too funny about wearing shoes & driving a regular vehicle! lol


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Krista, I love vending at MHC...missed the last few years


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Impressive portfolio! Welcome


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Krista, can't wait to have you contribute!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

How about couch burning? I have a good friend from West Virginia who was always talking about burning couches after big WVU games. Wait, your in Pittsburgh?!? Wow, you really did run away! 

Welcome to the forum! It's nice seeing someone doing what they love for a living. I see you have lots of cool things in your gallery, so hope to see lots of cool items posted here in the forums. How about a link to that etsy shop you mentioned?


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome aboard krista


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome! Nice looking work!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Welcome. nice website.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Welcome Krista! Your portfolio is beautiful! Amazing work!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------

